# Getting into



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Am wondering what kinds of costs go into reloading and reloading equipment? Is it easy or can it get expensive?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is easy to get into and YES it can get expensive. Once you have every thing and a good load made it is very reasonable to reload. The way I look at the brass is once you fired it one time it is free, the reason is if you are buying loaded ammo you are buying the brass new every time. The second loading is really cheap. Some people do not like to do it because they are pressed for time but once you get the hang of it just do what I do just work when there is nothing on TV. Thirty minutes a day will give you thousands of rds very quickly. At first it is slow and should be so you get the feel of what you are doing. This develops good habits and make sure you are paying attention to what you are doing. Also keep good records. I keep all my targets with the load data on them.

This way I can look back and see what me and the gun did back then. If they are shooting worse now I know I have to tweak the load possibly get a new barrel.

It also helps to get a friend that already reloads to help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks...I make my own jigs for fishing and have some shooting buddies who load their own so I figure to look into it in the future. :beer:


----------

